# Perl 5.20 update



## xy16644 (May 15, 2015)

I have just updated to Perl 5.20 (from 5.18). I followed the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING and have reinstalled all my ports that use Perl. I also restarted the daemons that I needed to.

All was going well until I tried to access my mail/mailgraph and sysutils/monitorix graphs. When I browse either it just says "Internal Server Error" but in the Apache httpd-error.log it says:


```
AH01215: (2)No such file or directory: exec of '/usr/local/www/apache24/cgi-bin/mailgraph.cgi' failed: /usr/local/www/apache24/cgi-bin/mailgraph.cgi
End of script output before headers: mailgraph.cgi

AH01215: env: perl: : /usr/local/www/monitorix/cgi-bin/monitorix.cgi
H01215: No such file or directory: /usr/local/www/monitorix/cgi-bin/monitorix.cgi
```

Both mailgraph.cgi and monitorix.cgi exist in the directories mentioned above.

I have tried reinstalling the mail/mailgraph and sysutils/monitorix ports but this didn't help.

What have I missed here?


----------



## good-beastie (May 16, 2015)

Hi,
Try sysutils/bsdadminscripts `pkg_libchk` for missing libraries.
Did lang/perl5.20 install ok? Check with `perl -V`,  also testing on your system, `make test` in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.20/ can diagnose.


----------



## xy16644 (May 16, 2015)

It installed fine! In the end I just had to change the following in the cgi files and it worked perfectly after that:


```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl
```


----------



## good-beastie (May 16, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## junovitch@ (May 16, 2015)

There was some changes to the Perl port the effects anybody with the hard coded /usr/bin/perl path.  See /usr/ports/UPDATING


> NOTE:
> Perl has been removed from base more than ten years ago, so it was way past time for the /usr/bin/perl symlink to be removed from the port.  If for some strange reason, you still need it, you will have to create it manually.


----------

